# Jasper co



## bilgerat (Mar 14, 2016)

2 openings in Jasper co, 422 acres, 10 members, good deer numbers, 75% 7 year old clearcut, nice big creek bottom, many permant stands, pin in board, nice camp site. {no power}. 12 miles west from Monticello near river. $450 .


----------



## JayBird1969 (Mar 14, 2016)

Could you please send me more info on this.  Where exactly is the property. What are the rules?


----------



## CLDUCKS (Mar 14, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## MTH3185 (Mar 14, 2016)

Could you please send more info as well? Location. Rules, etc.


----------



## jskp89 (Mar 15, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## biggtruxx (Mar 15, 2016)

could i get rules and a contact number in a pm please.... how many openings?


----------



## 1980z28camaro (Mar 15, 2016)

Interested in your hunting club will probably feel both memberships please give me a call or text me at 678-739-1760 my name is Brian


----------



## bowtechrulez (Mar 15, 2016)

Interested can plz send me contact info and rules etc. thanks


----------



## Trevor pitts (Mar 15, 2016)

*Thunder head*

Looking for a place to rabbit hunt after deer season. Call me 678.920.4074


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 15, 2016)

both spots are taken pending meet-up and payment,


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 16, 2016)

Trevor pitts said:


> Looking for a place to rabbit hunt after deer season. Call me 678.920.4074



He told me no rabbit hunting. 
#rabbitlivesmatter


----------



## specialk (Mar 16, 2016)

Curtis-UGA said:


> #rabbitlivesmatter


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 16, 2016)

yea , no Wabbitt huntin


----------



## Slowmow24 (Mar 24, 2016)

Are there still openings? If so, can I please get a copy of the rules and regs? Thanks


----------



## VinceTaylor (Mar 30, 2016)

*Hunt club*

I'm really interested. I would like to see the land this weekend.


----------



## Johnnie63 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello if you still have openings myself and my Son would be interested please let me know 770 286 6'191st thanks John Bryson


----------



## youthpigs (Apr 9, 2016)

*Hunting club*

Do you still have any openings?  What are the rules?


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 11, 2016)

sorry.no openings


----------

